# General > Photography >  Storm Wick Harbour

## gmac78

These are the photos I took during that massive storm at Wick harbour, and the day after. I've only started posting my photos here, so apologies if you've seen them somewhere else  :Smile: 

Here they are: http://gordonmac.com/stormy-sea-in-wick-bay-caithness/

----------


## goggs1987

excellent pics!

----------


## suth13

> These are the photos I took during that massive storm at Wick harbour, and the day after. I've only started posting my photos here, so apologies if you've seen them somewhere else Here they are: http://gordonmac.com/stormy-sea-in-wick-bay-caithness/


Nice to see some pictures that haven't been doctored.

----------


## peedie man

very good photo's

----------


## gmac78

Thanks all. Glad you liked them. I think Thurso is taking a bit of a hammering today  :Frown:

----------

